#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Dubai-παράδεισος ή βαβέλ;

## sundance

Ποια η γνώμη σας για την εξέλιξη του Dubai και των Ηνωμένων Αραβικών Εμιράτων γενικότερα?

Όλα αυτά τα διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα οικοδομήματα και μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια, προσφέρουν και προάγουν την ποιότητα και την ανθρώπινη υπόσταση?

Είναι ένα ανθρωπιστικό όραμα που παίρνει σάρκα και οστά ή απλή ματαιοδοξία?

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον νομίζω ότι μόνο το 10% της οικονομίας τους εξαρτάται από το πετρέλαιο.

----------


## sundance

*vaggelis2000* άλλο να προάγεις τον πολιτισμό, να τον καλλιεργείς, να δίνεις τροφή στο πνεύμα και άλλο αυτό που γίνεται στο dubai (UAE).

Έχει πάει κάποιος να μας πει πόσο εύκολο είναι να μείνει κάποιος εκεί και να ενσωματωθεί στην κοινωνία, να απολαύσει όλα αυτά που προσφέρει ο τόπος, να αξιοποιήσει τις υποδομές κλπ.

----------


## sundance

Συμφωνώ,απλά, αναφερόμουν σε όραμα και όχι σε κτίρια.

----------


## howard_roark

> Έχει πάει κάποιος να μας πει πόσο εύκολο είναι να μείνει κάποιος εκεί και να ενσωματωθεί στην κοινωνία, να απολαύσει όλα αυτά που προσφέρει ο τόπος, να αξιοποιήσει τις υποδομές κλπ.


δεν ειναι ευκολο να απαντηθουν αυτα που ρωτας φιλε. Σε ποια χώρα είναι εύκολο να ενσωματωθει ο ξενος? Μόνο ο πλούσιος ξενος τα βρισκει ευκολα, ειτε ειναι το ντουμπάι ή το λονδίνο ή η νεα υόρκη.

Να μεινεις στο dubai τα εγραψα και αλλου, δεν ειναι ευκολο. Αν καποιος ειναι τυχοδιωκτικος χαρακτηρας (με την καλη εννοια της ανεμελιάς και της περιπέτειας) θα τα βρει ωραια - ωραιες γυναικες απο ολο το κοσμο, ωραια κεντρα, ωραια αμαξια, φοβερα κτιρια και εξυπηρετηση - *αν εχεις λεφτα*. Για τους δυστυχους πακιστανους που τα φτιάξαν ολα αυτα, δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο το dubai παρα μια προσωρινη κολαση που απλα βγαζουν καποια λεφτα. 

Επειδη το Dubai ειναι η δευτερη μη-οργανικη πολη που εχω ζησει απο κοντα (η πρώτη η Brasilia) να πω πως ειναι πολυ περιεργο το να ζεις εκει. Οι αποστασεις, τα τεραστια κενα που ακομη δεν ειναι δομημενα, τα εργα εκτος φυσιολογικης κλιμακας (πλειοψηφια ενω παντου ειναι σπανια) ολα κανουν το μερος εντυπωσιακο, οσο μια βιτρινα. Θα εμενες σε βιτρινα? Εγω οχι.

----------


## sundance

Το κόστος ζωής για μια απλή ζωή όπως στην ελλάδα,πόσο είναι?

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Επειδη το Dubai ειναι η δευτερη μη-οργανικη πολη που εχω ζησει απο κοντα (η πρώτη η Brasilia) να πω πως ειναι πολυ περιεργο το να ζεις εκει...


Τι σημαίνει "μη-οργανική" πόλη;

----------


## howard_roark

η ζωη που κανουμε στην ελλαδα δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου απλη. γιατι ζουμε σαν να εχουμε το κατα κεφαλην εισοδημα της ελβετιας. τα εχω ξαναπει, ποτακια-μπαρακια-αυτοκινητακια, 2 σπιτια, ιδιωτικα σχολεια και τεννις και χορο, καθε μερα κρεας και ουισκακι, ο ελληνας τα εχει παρεξηγησει αρκετα. και μενα βαζω μεσα, δεν το παιζω πονηρος.

ζουμε ενα ψεμα. Αν πας να ζησεις το ιδιο ψεμα σε αλλη χωρα, *θα πεσεις εξω* απλα γιατι το επιπεδο ζωης που θεωρει ο ελληνας "μεσο", εξω θεωρειται "υψηλο". Και με τον μεσο μισθο, *δεν* βγαινεις.

για νεοδμητα προς πωληση, αναλογα την περιοχη, παιζουν απο 2000 το μετρο εως 6000 (για φυσιολογικες καταστασεις οχι να μεινεις στο φοινικα) αρα ο,τι και στην αθηνα. Οι μισθοι ειναι 1,5 φορα πανω και το φαι ειναι λιγο φθηνοτερο αναλογα που πας.

----------


## howard_roark

> Τι σημαίνει "μη-οργανική" πόλη;


σημαινει πολη που δεν προεκυψε "οργανικα" δηλαδη καποτε ενα χωριο, μετα κωμοπολη, μετα πολη, μετα μεγαλουπολη οπως η αθηνα, η ρωμη, το λονδινο.

πολεις που πιασανε ενα χαρτη, ειχαν ενα μπατζετ απεριοριστο και ειπανε, εδω θα κανουμε τη νεα μας πολη μεσα σε 5-10 χρονια. Οπως εγινε πχ στη μπραζιλια με νιμαγιερ και την βραζιλιανικη κυβερνηση, οπως καναν στο ντουμπαι οι σειχηδες.

----------


## sundance

> ποτακια-μπαρακια-αυτοκινητακια, 2 σπιτια, ιδιωτικα σχολεια και τεννις και χορο, καθε μερα κρεας και ουισκακι,


Αυτό το προφίλ ζωής δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει καθόλου και πολλούς από τον φιλικό μου κύκλο.Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι το σύνηθες προφίλ για έλληνα.

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι τιμές που αναφέρεις.

----------


## howard_roark

υπαρχουν σελιδες για τιμες ακινητων στο ντουμπαι - με ενα τηλεφωνο μπορεις να μαθεις και για ενοικια.

----------


## vasgi

Στάση πληρωμών στο Ντουμπάι χτές και στο κόκκινο όλα τα χρηματιστήρια , ενώ ακολουθεί 4ήμερη αργία .

Μήπως χρειαστεί και άλλος χαρακτηρισμός στην επικεφαλίδα ?

----------


## sundance

Κάτι έχω ακούσει για πολυτελή σπίτια σε 'φιλικές' τιμές...

----------


## mred-akias

Πόσο φιλικές? :Γέλιο:  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  Γτ εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για "τρελά" χρήματα.

----------


## howard_roark

βρισκεις απο χρεωκοπημενους και απο γιαπηδες αγγλακια μηχανικους που εφυγαν ωραια σπιτακια με 1500 και 2000 το μετρο. Με τα χθεσινα, θα εχουμε κι αλλα.

----------


## brutagon

πάει και η φούσκα του Ντουμπάι...έσκασε και είναι στα 120 δις

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετικά άρθρα εφημερίδων:
Ελευθεροτυπία
Καθημερινή
Τα Νέα

περισσότερα: http://www.cebil.gr/news/Kathysteris...-xreon-zita-i-

----------


## sundance

Έβαλε 60-80 δις χρέος,για να φτιάξει χιονοδρομικά κέντρα,πολυκατοικίες και 5-6 τεχνητά νησιά!!!.
Εμείς έχουμε 6-10 φορές μεγαλύτερο χρέος και δεν χρειάστηκε να φτιάξουμε τίποτα...τα νησιά μας τα έδωσε ο Θεός,τις πολυκατοικίες οι εργολάβοι,τα χιονοδρομικά δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν και πολύ,γιατί άμα δεν έχει χιόνι ,είναι μιά καλή δικαιολογία για να πλακώσουμε τις διπλανές ταβέρνες και καφετέριες και η ζωή συνεχίζεται μιά χαρά...

----------


## Ubiquites

Εμένα προσωπικά με προβληματίζει το μέλλον αυτής της πόλης όταν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι οκ πήραν την απόφαση να τη χτίσουν αλλά χωρίς σχεδιασμό. Η Masdar City για μένα θα έχει πολύ θετικότερο μέλλον σε σχέση με το Dubai.

----------

